# Westin Lagunamar Cancun, May 27-June 3



## md8287 (May 10, 2017)

Rental available at Westin Lagunamar in Cancun for May 27-June 3 in a Studio with Kitchenette for $700 for the week (or any part of the week).

I will edit post once rented.


----------



## md8287 (May 13, 2017)

md8287 said:


> Rental available at Westin Lagunamar in Cancun for May 27-June 3 in a Studio with Kitchenette for $700 for the week (or any part of the week).
> 
> I will edit post once rented.


1 BR Villa available for same dates.


----------



## r1lee (May 15, 2017)

Can dates be changed at all?


----------



## md8287 (May 15, 2017)

r1lee said:


> Can dates be changed at all?


Yes, when are you looking for?


----------



## md8287 (May 18, 2017)

md8287 said:


> Rental available at Westin Lagunamar in Cancun for May 27-June 3 in a Studio with Kitchenette for $700 for the week (or any part of the week).


RENTED


----------

